# 40% off MAC products! Yay!



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I've just logged on to Cyber Emporium (AU site) and they currenly have 40% off until the end of the month!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I managed to get a pan blush refill and and eyeshadow refill for $28.83 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mods - if this post is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it.

Have fun shopping ladies! 

Jenny.


----------



## talste (Jun 18, 2008)

Any one know if cyber emporium is reputable ? i.e Not selling fakes like SNET does ???

*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Calling,  Panda0410 or Xqueeze_me need your opinions please *


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 19, 2008)

Ive bought lots of stuff off CE, and as far as my keen eye can tell they are legit.

Thanks for letting us know MrsMay!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 19, 2008)

From my experience CE is legit.

I love CE though at the moment they don't have anything i need/want. CE sales rock.


----------



## talste (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Girls !!!

I've passed on the sale info to my newly MAC addicted sister in Oz & asked her to get a few things for me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2008)

I just recieved my Barbie Loves Mac 'Beauty Burst' e/s today from Cyber Emporium! >_< I placed another order this week to take advantage of the big sale and am expecting most of the McQueen collection next week.

My Beauty Burst arrived well packed, and 100% authentic. The box actually has a Nordstrom sticker on it hehe. They also sent me 2 free gifts since my order was delayed accidentally. I got a Sephora lipstick and a Cargo lipgloss duo!!


----------



## ecstatic4mac (Jun 20, 2008)

help sorry if i sound so weird, but im still a newbie.. i dont see the 40% off discount in the site.. do they just take it out automatically in when you check out? thanks


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 20, 2008)

You have to put in a code to get the 40% off


----------



## Brie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was so very excited when i saw this i got 4 pigments, an eyeshadow and a foundation for only 123.00!!! (i love the free shipping)


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the code? I can't figure this sale out at all haha.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 21, 2008)

Stocktake is the code, scroll down in the shopping cart and you'll see a "Discount coupon" box.

I gave in and bought:
-Corduroy e/s refill
-Eyepopping and Wondergrass e/s (I so regretted not getting them when the c-shock collection came out)
-Prize Petal lipglass and Moonbathe lipglass for my brothers gf. It's her birthday in Aug and introducing her to MAC.

All that only cost me $75


----------



## miss_emc (Jun 23, 2008)

aww i think i was too late, it said the code doesn't exist or has expired. Boo


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 23, 2008)

It's supposed to be till the end of the month?


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like it's finished. I'm sure they'll have a sale again.
Oh smart poppy has a sale on at the moment, just a select few items but I noticed some MAC lip vanishes.


----------



## talste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like the sale is back on !!!!

50% off Sale 2 days only.

Discount code: SUPERSALE (enter at "checkout" screen)


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Yup the sale is back on!! They have seriously... no... stock left though =\ I just went through ALL their MAC products, and everything is pretty bleh. 
Whoever it was from aus that wanted to try the mineralized foundation- now's your chance! All shades BUT Light (which is a shame, since that's the one that I need!!) are in stock... for now...


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

It is _very _slim pickins.. Too bad none of the "Coming Soon" collections are up yet


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I wanted to try the mineralized foundation but I'd need light grrrr


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 30, 2008)

YAY! I picked up a MAC loose powder, lipglass, loose mineral foundation and two stila shadows for $77!
I love sales.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_YAY! I picked up a MAC loose powder, lipglass, loose mineral foundation and two stila shadows for $77!
I love sales._

 
Ooh wow nice hauling!!! What a deal!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Any one know if cyber emporium is reputable ? i.e Not selling fakes like SNET does ???

*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Calling,  Panda0410 or Xqueeze_me need your opinions please * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh dear! Sorry, this is the first time I actually checked this thread since I registered. :| Anywho, DOH! I missed it!! I'm not too sure about her stuff since I've never bought any MAC off her.

Just checked her out.. Does the Studio Fix Powder + Foundation come in a packaging like this?: Cyber Emporium :: Browse By Brand :: MAC :: MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation


----------



## talste (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about the studio Fix powder, I got a beauty powder & a few eyeshadows (E/S aren't depotted yet for the pan test as I'm outta palettes). 

Seems like they are factory seconds or something.

The beauty powder lid didn't sit right on the jar compared to my other store bought ones. It wasn't a tight fit so a small amount of powder falls out when I shake the jar, nothing wrong with the product inside though.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm i got my stuff today, the MAC products I got seem legit as always. The only thing i noticed is that some of the pigments that I've gotten of them before seem a little "damp" (not wet just sort of heavy) if that makes sense but that could just be how they were kept.
Otherwise the e/s, e/s refils, beauty powders, lipglasses, lipstick, loose minderalized foundation seem pretty authentic to me.


----------



## nzgal (Jul 3, 2008)

FYI when I googled this site for it's URL link google has this to say: Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for www.cyberemporium.com.au/


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 3, 2008)

All the MAC i've bought off CE has been legit. I only bought from CE because another member on here recommended it.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2008)

I have had only good experiences with Cyber Emporium so far. The staff are super nice and attentive and if you have any questions or queries via email, they get back to you straight away. Both orders I placed have arrived in top condition and in a timely fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's brilliant, give it a try!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah they are quite good. I've bought stuff from them before, and it has all seemed legit apart from maybe a brush... but then I got it for really cheap, so it's ok I suppose. All their brushes are gone for now though...? I'm not too sure. I'm no expert in brushes- it could well be real.
Everything else has been fine. 
I AM currently still waiting on my last two orders though! They sent me an email to let me know that it had been sent a couple of days ago... so I'm waiting very impatiently...

I might be wrong, but I half suspect that they get some of their items from the EL staff store- a lot of what shows up there seems to be on their website. Then again, there are collections that don't come to Australia at all that are on there... so who knows... maybe they have someone helping them do massive CPs over in the US hehe... and they would HAVE to be making some kind of loss if they were just an EL employee buying loads of stock from the staff store (though resell is not allowed and buying is limited..) coz even with the staff discount, the prices are exxy!


----------



## talste (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nzgal* 

 
_FYI when I googled this site for it's URL link google has this to say: Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for www.cyberemporium.com.au/ 



_

 
I tried to go to the site again & got the same message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also just to reiterate what I said before, I'm pretty sure it's authentic, just the jar seemed a bit faulty in my case.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 5, 2008)

The tendertone I got from them before was definately real. So was the MSFN. Those two I am absolutely certain about..


----------



## talste (Jul 5, 2008)

I finally managed to depot my eye shadows I got from them & they are all authentic


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 8, 2008)

Seems like a couple of girls on vogue were getting a bit worried because of the google thing, and a delay in the arrival of items.

I was actually getting somewhat worried too- but my items arrived yesterday, and I had emailed them the day before about getting my items, and they responded promptly, despite the 'malicious site' thing.

My items were real once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have good customer service.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 27, 2008)

20% off till Sunday girls and they are now stocking Milani shadows >_< Woohooo!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey fellow aussie chicks!

Heads up - the 40% sale is now back on for two days!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just sent my wishlist to my mum, sister and mother in law incase they want to buy me xmas pressies early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - and they had some Cult of Cherry and almost all of the Overrich pigments as well!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 7, 2008)

whats the code?


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 7, 2008)

The code is "supersale"

Sorry - I should have included this!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh thanks, thats ok yay


----------

